# The Lost Sheep of Israel



## Miller (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm pretty new to this covenant theology thing and was wondering is this a good example that Israel is not national Israel but the church is Israel?

Matthew 15
Matthew 15
21And Jesus went away from there and withdrew to the district of Tyre and Sidon. 22And behold, a Canaanite woman from that region came out and was crying, "Have mercy on me, O Lord, Son of David; my daughter is severely oppressed by a demon." 23But he did not answer her a word. And his disciples came and begged him, saying, "Send her away, for she is crying out after us." *24He answered, "I was sent only to the lost sheep of the house of Israel." *25But she came and knelt before him, saying, "Lord, help me." 26And he answered, "It is not right to take the children's bread and throw it to the dogs." 27She said, "Yes, Lord, yet even the dogs eat the crumbs that fall from their masters' table." 28Then Jesus answered her, "O woman, great is your faith! Be it done for you as you desire." And her daughter was healed instantly.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 17, 2006)

As Jesus spoke to this woman there were two understandings of who Israel was. The popular understanding that Israel were the descendants in the flesh of Abraham and the reality that 'not all Israel is Israel'. 

Look at Genesis 17:23 Then Abraham took Ishmael his son and all those born in his house or bought with his money, every male among the men of Abraham's house, and he circumcised the flesh of their foreskins that very day, as God had said to him. 24 Abraham was ninety-nine years old when he was circumcised in the flesh of his foreskin. 25 And Ishmael his son was thirteen years old when he was circumcised in the flesh of his foreskin. 26 That very day Abraham and his son Ishmael were circumcised. 27 And all the men of his house, those born in the house and those bought with money from a foreigner, were circumcised with him.

Abraham circumcised all the males. This included servants and his army. These non-children of Abraham became the proto-Israel. To be Israel has ALWAYS been to be a child of promise and covenant, not of the flesh of Abraham. So in Jesus day 'not all Israel was Israel'.

However, though this was true Jesus was most likely speaking of the popular bias that the Jews alone are Israel in order to test the gentile woman's faith. The thrust of this story is the faith of the woman given to and tested by Jesus, NOT who was the true Israel.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 17, 2006)

Gal 3:1 O foolish Galatians, who hath bewitched you, that ye should not obey the truth, before whose eyes Jesus Christ hath been evidently set forth, crucified among you? 
Gal 3:2 This only would I learn of you, Received ye the Spirit by the works of the law, or by the hearing of faith? 
Gal 3:3 Are ye so foolish? having begun in the Spirit, are ye now made perfect by the flesh? 
Gal 3:4 Have ye suffered so many things in vain? if [it be] yet in vain. 
Gal 3:5 He therefore that ministereth to you the Spirit, and worketh miracles among you, [doeth he it] by the works of the law, or by the hearing of faith? 
Gal 3:6 Even as Abraham believed God, and it was accounted to him for righteousness. 
Gal 3:7 Know ye therefore that they which are of faith, the same are the children of Abraham. 
Gal 3:8 And the scripture, foreseeing that God would justify the heathen through faith, preached before the gospel unto Abraham, [saying], In thee shall all nations be blessed. 
Gal 3:9 So then they which be of faith are blessed with faithful Abraham. 
Gal 3:10 For as many as are of the works of the law are under the curse: for it is written, Cursed [is] every one that continueth not in all things which are written in the book of the law to do them. 
Gal 3:11 But that no man is justified by the law in the sight of God, [it is] evident: for, The just shall live by faith. 
Gal 3:12 And the law is not of faith: but, The man that doeth them shall live in them. 
Gal 3:13 Christ hath redeemed us from the curse of the law, being made a curse for us: for it is written, Cursed [is] every one that hangeth on a tree: 
Gal 3:14 That the blessing of Abraham might come on the Gentiles through Jesus Christ; that we might receive the promise of the Spirit through faith. 
Gal 3:15 Brethren, I speak after the manner of men; Though [it be] but a man's covenant, yet [if it be] confirmed, no man disannulleth, or addeth thereto. 
Gal 3:16 Now to Abraham and his seed were the promises made. He saith not, And to seeds, as of many; but as of one, And to thy seed, which is Christ. 
Gal 3:17 And this I say, [that] the covenant, that was confirmed before of God in Christ, the law, which was four hundred and thirty years after, cannot disannul, that it should make the promise of none effect. 
Gal 3:18 For if the inheritance [be] of the law, [it is] no more of promise: but God gave [it] to Abraham by promise. 
Gal 3:19 Wherefore then [serveth] the law? It was added because of transgressions, till the seed should come to whom the promise was made; [and it was] ordained by angels in the hand of a mediator. 
Gal 3:20 Now a mediator is not [a mediator] of one, but God is one. 
Gal 3:21 [Is] the law then against the promises of God? God forbid: for if there had been a law given which could have given life, verily righteousness should have been by the law. 
Gal 3:22 But the scripture hath concluded all under sin, that the promise by faith of Jesus Christ might be given to them that believe. 
Gal 3:23 But before faith came, we were kept under the law, shut up unto the faith which should afterwards be revealed. 
Gal 3:24 Wherefore the law was our schoolmaster [to bring us] unto Christ, that we might be justified by faith. 
Gal 3:25 But after that faith is come, we are no longer under a schoolmaster. 
Gal 3:26 For ye are all the children of God by faith in Christ Jesus. 
Gal 3:27 For as many of you as have been baptized into Christ have put on Christ. 
Gal 3:28 There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus. 
Gal 3:29 And if ye [be] Christ's, then are ye Abraham's seed, and heirs according to the promise.


----------



## reformedman (Nov 17, 2006)

Miller said:


> I'm pretty new to this covenant theology thing and was wondering is this a good example that Israel is not national Israel but the church is Israel?
> 
> Matthew 15:*24He answered, "I was sent only to the lost sheep of the house of Israel." *



From the verse you quoted it seems you are referring to the sheep of the lost house of Israel specifically. The above posts are good, but here's a verse that proves it by looking at the opposite:



> John 10:24The Jews then gathered around Him, and were saying to Him, "How long will You keep us in suspense? If You are the Christ, tell us plainly."
> 
> 25Jesus answered them, "I told you, and you do not believe; the works that I do in My Father's name, these testify of Me.
> 
> 26"But you do not believe because you are not of My sheep.


He was speaking to people who were direct decendants of Israel.


----------



## Miller (Nov 17, 2006)

Ahhhhh thank you ReformedMan, and everyone else as well.


----------

